# Würmer mit Strom, aber wie???



## Bjoern1239 (28. September 2003)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich würmer mit strom kriegen kann???;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## The_Duke (28. September 2003)

Atomobst hat recht!

Mit 19 biste noch etwas zu jung um abzukratzen und als Wurmfutter zu enden!
Es sei denn, du verwendest ein sogenanntes Weidezaungerät!
Wenns dir damit eine spult, dann merkst du es zwar auch aber du merkst auch hinterher noch was 
Vielleicht kennst ja nen Landwirt, der dir so etwas mal ausleiht.
Ich fange mir meine Tauwürmer wie folgt:
Handelsübliche Grabgabel (die mit den breiten Zinken, keine Mistgabel) senkrecht bis zum Stiel in Boden stecken, dann mit nem Gummihammer(!) so lange leicht an den Stiel kloppen bis die Viecher ausm Boden kriechen...und das machen die wirklich!
Frag mich jezz aber nicht warum...vielleicht mögen sie die Vibrationen nicht, jedenfalls funzt das! #6
Naja...so ein Bißchen Muskelkater kann da schon bei rauskommen   aber ohne Fleiß kein Preis!


----------



## AndreL (28. September 2003)

Hi, per P.N. kannst ne Anleitung bekommen!
Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. September 2003)

Also ich kann dir bloß raten die Finger davon zu lassen. Es ist gesünder die Würmer zu kaufen oder in einer feuchten Nacht auf einer Wiese zu sammeln.
@ AndreL, vergiss nicht die Anleitung für die Holzkiste, die eventuell bei nichtgelingen gebraucht wird, mitzuschicken.


----------



## AndreL (28. September 2003)

@Stuffel,
jedem das seine, und wenn er gerne elektrisch Würmer fangen will, bitte!
Ausserdem gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten und eine davon ist völlig ungefährlich!
Die ungefährliche ist einen Strom über einen Trafo (welcher wahlweise mit einer Batterie oder Netzspannun versorgt wird) zu erzeugen und diese über einen Erdspieß in den Boden zu leiten.
Die andere funktioniert mit Netzstrom/Spannung und setzt sehr viel Sicherheitsverständnis voraus.
Aber warum ich bei der ersten Anleitung eine Anleitung für eine Holzkiste mitliefern soll ist mir rätselhaft!
Meinst du er langweilt sich zu tode?


----------



## AndreL (28. September 2003)

Ausserdem gibt es BEIDE Möglichkeiten im Internet ausführlich beschrieben.


----------



## grünfüssler (28. September 2003)

würmer mit strom ist schwachsinn weil die würmer innerhalb kürzester zeit sterben.
zu der gefährlichkeit wurde schon alles gesagt,daher dazu kein kommentar.
wer würmer mit strom sucht wird bald mehr davon kennenlernen als ihm lieb sein kann 
gruss.....das ihrseidverrücktfussel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. September 2003)

Original von AndreL


> Ausserdem gibt es BEIDE Möglichkeiten im Internet ausführlich beschrieben



Auch im Internet wird viel Müll geschrieben.#h :m


----------



## AndreL (28. September 2003)

@grünfüssler,
also der größte Schwachsinn ist das die Würmer nach kürzester Zeit sterben! Ich sage mal so, ich benutze schon seid Jahren Würmer die von Bekannten mit Strom gefangen werden und die leben nicht länger oder kürzer als andere Würmer!
Selbst unsere Freunde die Biologen fangen ihre Versuchswürmer elektrisch (zumindest da wo es erlaubt ist) und ich glaube das würden sie nicht tun wenn ihre versuchsobjekte dadurch zu tode kommen würden.


----------



## Truttafriend (28. September 2003)

MIT STROM? Das ist eine absolute Scheissidee. #d 

Taschenlampe, am besten rote Folie davor, regennasse Nacht auf dem Sportplatz und dann ist in 2 Stunden der Jahresvorrat gesichert. Diese Form des Tauwurmsammelns gehört zum Aalangeln einfach dazu! Oder www.superwurm.de und kaufen.


----------



## grünfüssler (28. September 2003)

tja......da weisst du dann einfach mehr als verschiedene biologen die schon seit geraumer zeit auf dieses problem hinweisen.
die würmer die mit strom aus dem boden "gescheucht "werden überleben in der regel keine 24 stunden.
ausserdem :
ich kann nicht verstehen wie sich ein halbwegs intelligenter mensch auf so eine methode wie strom zum würmer einfangen einlassen kann......
diese art ist absolut lebensgefährlich(gibt es genügend beispiele dafür).
das suchen mit der taschenlampe bei nacht und etwas feuchtigkeit ist mindestens genau so erfolgreich und wesentlich ungefährlicher.
und wenn einem das zuviel stress ist,der kann seine 10 würmer die er pro nacht braucht auch ausnahmsweise kaufen.........
2 € ist  zumindest mir meine gesundheit und mein leben wert........


----------



## Veit (28. September 2003)

Nachts nach einem Regentag mit Taschenlampe auf kurzgeschorene Wiesen. - Da finde selbst ich als Extrem-Oft-Angler genügend Würmer für ein paar Monate. Bei richtiger Hälterung überleben die diese paar Monate auch locker. 
Stellen an denen man besonders viele Würmer findet, sollte man sich gut merken. Hier findet man selbst wenn es mehrere Tage lang trocken bleibt immer noch ein paar Würmer.


----------



## duck_68 (29. September 2003)

Strom ist viel zu gefährlich - nen Bekannten hätte der Versuch fast mal ins Grab gebracht!!!
Daß die Würmer den Stromstress nicht lange überleben stimmt auch!!

Gruss

mo


----------



## havkat (29. September 2003)

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich würmer mit strom kriegen kann???



Nein, aber ich kann dir sagen wie du Herzrythmus-Störungen, multiple Muskelkrämpfe, Verbrennungen dritten Grades und eine schöne Grabstelle bekommen kannst.

WÜRMER MIT STROM SUCHEN. 

Hat keiner mehr eine Taschenlampe, einen guten Kumpel und die Zeit nach einem anständigen Regenschauer nachts loszuziehen und Würmer zu sammeln?


----------



## rob (29. September 2003)

wir habe als kinder mit seifenlauge ,die würmer aus der erde geholt.
ob das umweltgerecht ist sei dahin getellt,aber es funzt sehr gut....einen 10 liter kübel wasser mit ein wenig lauge oder spühlmittel vermischen und auf die wiese schütten...würmer einsammeln...etwas abspühlen...fertig.
ich kauf sie mir eigentlich immer....
lg rob


----------



## Jürgen Chosz (29. September 2003)

*Würmer und Strom*

Würmer mit Seifenlauge geht zwar sehr gut aber ist für die Burschen sehr ungesund mach doch mal einen Selbstversuch:q und an die Stromfetischisten;denkt ihr auch mal daran das diese Seiten öfendlich für jeden sind der sich einlogt  und son MIST  auch von den Tierschützern unter Uns gelesen wird und die haben uns Angler sowieso aufn Kicker:e Also wer mit Strom arbeitet soll das gefäligst tun aber fürSICH behalten!!!!


----------



## AndreL (29. September 2003)

@All,
man kann sich NICHT mit 12V Umbringen!!!!!!
Es sei denn, man schneidet sich ein Loch in die Brust und legt sich die Dräte direkt ans Herz (und das ist keine Theorie, sondern eine Tatsache, die man nachlesen kann)!
Ausserdem ist diese Diskussion ähnlich wie die Geschichte mit den lebenden Köfis!
Nur weil es in Deutschland verboten ist, sehe ich keinen Grund nicht darüber zu reden wie es geht, den es gibt genügend andere Länder wo es erlaubt ist!
Desweiteren finde ich es ziemlich rätselhaft, warum die Stromwürmer die ich  in der Vergangenheit bekommen habe in keinster Weise dazu neigten innerhalb 24 Stunden zu sterben, ganz im gegenteil, die hielten wie schon erwähnt nicht länger oder kürzer als gekaufte.
Ich weiß das viele Biologe von dem Würmerfangen mit Strom warnen, weil dadurch angeblich sämtliches Leben unter der Erde ausgelöscht wird. Dabei sollte man aber zweierlei bedenken, 1. beziht sich das normalerweise auf den Einsatz von Netzspannung, 2. die Leute  die das verbreiten sind oft die selben, die behaupten das man durch das Angeln zum Gewalttäter wird!
Aber es führt auch zu nichts sich jetzt über dieses Thema zu streiten, ich habe und werde hier weder einen offen zugänglichen Link oder eine Anleitung ins Board stellen, also gibt es auch NICHTS was ein Anglerfeindlicher wie auch immer orientierter Mensch hier anstößiges finden und/oder gegen uns Angler verwenden kann.
Das alles ist wie mit Radarwarnern, jeder darf wissen wie die funktionieren, nur der Einsatz ist verboten, und jemand der rast gefährdet wohl mehr Menschenleben als jemand der 12v in die Erde schickt.


----------



## Norgi (29. September 2003)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen AndreL das du so einen Schwachsinn mit dem Strom so vertrittst und hast es noch nicht mal selbst gemacht. Das schließe ich daraus das Du deine Würmer immer von einem Bekanten bekommst. Mann Sollte wirklich die Finger dafon lassen!


----------



## sigi (30. September 2003)

Und die Fische reißen sich bestimmt um Würmer die nach Seife schmecken #d


----------



## Dentro (30. September 2003)

Ich suche meine Würmer schon seit Jahr u. Tag mit Strom* in meinem Garten....und...ich lebe noch!!!

-------------------------
Stop!!! hier mache ich jetzt Schluß mit dem Thema. Ich habs lange beobachtet aber das geht zu weit! Bitte keine Anleitungen mehr zum Würmersuchen mit Strom!!! Alles wird gnadenlos gelöscht.
Ich haben fertig!
Editiert von MS.
-------------------------


Und fangen tun die *Elektrischen* genauso, wie gekaufte.

CYA


----------



## rob (30. September 2003)

@sigi!
ja... :c  deswegen musst du sie auch gleich waschen......und by the way,wir haben sehr feine fische damit gefangen...aber das war einmal......


----------



## Truttafriend (30. September 2003)

> Ich suche meine Würmer schon seit Jahr u. Tag mit Strom* in meinem Garten....und...ich lebe noch!!!




ich klinke mich jetzt hier aus dem Thread aus. Ich fall gleich in Ohnmacht#c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. September 2003)

So Leute ich mach das jetzt dicht und möchte bitte nichts wieder über Würmer suchen mit Strom lesen!


----------

